
Ebola-proven ozone treatment for Covid-19 - cpr
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JYIBFnGWeEM&app=desktop
======
blacksqr
Ozone therapy is quackery.

[http://americanloons.blogspot.com/2019/05/2190robert-j-
rowen...](http://americanloons.blogspot.com/2019/05/2190robert-j-
rowen.html?m=1)

In April 2016, the FDA prohibited all medical uses of ozone, "In any medical
condition for which there is no proof of safety and effectiveness", stating
"Ozone is a toxic gas with no known useful medical application in specific,
adjunctive, or preventive therapy. In order for ozone to be effective as a
germicide, it must be present in a concentration far greater than that which
can be safely tolerated by man and animals."

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ozone_therapy](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ozone_therapy)

